# 2005 Yamaha 50 Neutral Safety Switch



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

I recently purchased a 2005 Yamaha 50 and had it converted to a tiller. Sometimes when the motor is hot, it never does it when it's cold, I turn the key and nothing happens. If I hold the key to start and slowly move the shifter from drive back into neutral it will start. I believe it is the neutral safety switch. Is there any way to test if this is the problem? Also is there any way to bypass the switch?


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine does the same thing from time to time. It's the neutral safety switch.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You do not want to bypass the switch - that is a disaster waiting to happen.

It just needs adjusting. Find it and figure out how to adjust.


----------



## ugaflats (Jan 13, 2008)

Any tips on locating and adjusting? I cannot find it on a schematic.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Have your buddy move the lever as you look for the part that moves. 

On mine the link has a turnbuclkle type thing that can be adjusted.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

It's mounted on a bracket that is attached to the shift rod, below the carb Starboard side. 

Just an FYI if it truly only happens when it's hot it's not because its out of adjustment. 

Cold motor or hot motor the adjustment doesn't change. Yes you can bypass the switch but its not recommended.


----------

